# Moderated forums vs Unmoderated.



## Mair Underwood (Sep 3, 2022)

Good morning.  I am curious as to members thoughts on unmoderated forums Vs Moderation.  

It seems a lot of new members have been made to feel unwelcome.  Thank you to the moderators for supporting my work and goals to disseminate information, as well as attempt to recover the accessibility we had on other boards. 

It seems dog piling could keep new members from having access to harm reduction information.  


What are your thoughts?  Do new members and controversial figures require protection? Or should all boards be self policing and possibly block the distribution of relevant information? 

Thanks.


----------



## Yano (Sep 3, 2022)

I think all you fucks should go back where you came from and suck rocks.


----------



## TODAY (Sep 3, 2022)

Mair Underwood said:


> Good morning.  I am curious as to members thoughts on unmoderated forums Vs Moderation.
> 
> It seems a lot of new members have been made to feel unwelcome.  Thank you to the moderators for supporting my work and goals to disseminate information, as well as attempt to recover the accessibility we had on other boards.
> 
> ...


Beat it

You sad, talentless embarrassment


----------



## shackleford (Sep 3, 2022)

Mair Underwood said:


> Good morning.  I am curious as to members thoughts on unmoderated forums Vs Moderation.
> 
> It seems a lot of new members have been made to feel unwelcome.  Thank you to the moderators for supporting my work and goals to disseminate information, as well as attempt to recover the accessibility we had on other boards.
> 
> ...


fuck your biased reporting and storytime "studies". you wont find words to twist here. Go away.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 3, 2022)

Not the time for this wench!


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 3, 2022)

If it were unmoderated you would have been driven off long ago.


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 3, 2022)

I'm still not convinced it's really her.  Show a picture of your strap-on.


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 3, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> I'm still not convinced it's really her.  Show a picture of your strap-on.


Naw, this is just some 4D trolling.


----------



## DepartureAM (Sep 3, 2022)

I've felt very welcomed fwiw


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 3, 2022)

DepartureAM said:


> I've felt very welcomed fwiw


👍🏿 😊


----------



## shackleford (Sep 3, 2022)

stop feeding the mair troll. she'll twist this into "how does @DepartureAM's homosexual tendancies and angle of leg spread while sitting down affect his level of percepted welcomness while discussing his reasons for anorexia"


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 3, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Naw, this is just some 4D trolling.



I dunno
The language is very similar
She just reaks of liberalist nonsense


----------



## DepartureAM (Sep 3, 2022)

shackleford said:


> stop feeding the mair troll. she'll twist this into "how does @DepartureAM's homosexual tendancies and angle of leg spread while sitting down affect his level of percepted welcomness while discussing his reasons for anorexia"


Oh didn't realize it was a troll lol


----------



## CJ (Sep 3, 2022)

Mair Underwood said:


> Good morning.  I am curious as to members thoughts on unmoderated forums Vs Moderation.
> 
> It seems a lot of new members have been made to feel unwelcome.  Thank you to the moderators for supporting my work and goals to disseminate information, as well as attempt to recover the accessibility we had on other boards.
> 
> ...


We have both, so there shouldn't be an issue. 

As for you, I don't even know who you are. 🤔🤷‍♂️


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 3, 2022)

I dunno.   BBBG is capable.  He's a fucking master wordsmith and is more than able to assume and play identities like some veteran actor.  I think MSG could do it, too.


----------



## shackleford (Sep 3, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I dunno
> The language is very similar
> She just reaks of liberalist nonsense







Its Mole. The mair troll.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 3, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> I dunno.   BBBG is capable.  He's a fucking master wordsmith and is more than able to assume and play identities like some veteran actor.  I think MSG could do it, too.


No it really is that insufferable cunt


----------



## shackleford (Sep 3, 2022)

ouch bro. a wtf? you didnt like my find?


----------



## DepartureAM (Sep 3, 2022)

shackleford said:


> ouch bro. a wtf? you didnt like my find?


No sorry lol it was for her and her articles lol, not you


----------



## shackleford (Sep 3, 2022)

She is literally a professional troll. she gets paid to do it. i believe she calls it anthropology.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 3, 2022)

shackleford said:


> View attachment 27445
> View attachment 27446
> 
> 
> Its Mole. The mair troll.


Really want to punch her little weasel asshole face


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 3, 2022)

I like forums that don’t ask so many fucking questions.


----------



## shackleford (Sep 3, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I like forums that don’t ask so many fucking questions.


what do you mean?















see what i did there?
boom double question.


----------



## Mair Underwood (Sep 3, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I like forums that don’t ask so many fucking questions.



Questioning where we are heading as a community is valuable, as it allows us to target information toward those in need.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 3, 2022)

You know who else has a punchable face?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 3, 2022)

Mair Underwood said:


> Questioning where we are heading as a community is valuable, as it allows us to target information toward those in need.



Do you work for this forum now?

And whatever direction you think we’re headed, you should GO. We’ll follow. 🤞


----------



## TODAY (Sep 3, 2022)

Mair Underwood said:


> Questioning where we are heading as a community is valuable, as it allows us to target information toward those in need.


Your mere existence is an insult to real academics the world over.


----------



## Mair Underwood (Sep 3, 2022)

My job is simply to aggregate information and take the temperature of our community.  It allows me create content targeted at those who will benefit.


----------



## TODAY (Sep 3, 2022)

Mair Underwood said:


> My job is simply to aggregate information and take the temperature of our community.  It allows me create content targeted at those who will benefit.


Nobody will ever benefit from anything that you do.


----------



## shackleford (Sep 3, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You know who else has a punchable face?


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 3, 2022)

We need Presser back.  He was like Meg in Family Guy.  Everyone worked together when he was around.


----------



## TODAY (Sep 3, 2022)

Mair Underwood said:


> My job is simply to aggregate information and take the temperature of our community.  It allows me create content targeted at those who will benefit.


Here's some data for you to aggregate:




























Eat shit.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 3, 2022)

Mair Underwood said:


> My job is simply to aggregate information and take the temperature of our community.  It allows me create content targeted at those who will benefit.



The temperature is HOT and going up because you’re here asking so many questions. 

Here’s a newsflash: we’re a guarded group. Cops ask questions. Meso goes down and you show up here asking questions????

Yea…. Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 3, 2022)

They're all moderated in one way or another.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Sep 3, 2022)

Mair Underwood said:


> Do new members and controversial figures require protection? Or should all boards be self policing and possibly block the distribution of relevant information?
> 
> Thanks.



New members should be hazed a bit, and if they react like little bitches they should be treated as such. New members should treat this place as if they were outsiders, trying to join a close knit clan that exists for mutual protection. Not as some parade of misfits where they entitled to be protected, comforted and loved.


----------



## CJ (Sep 3, 2022)

shackleford said:


> View attachment 27445
> View attachment 27446
> 
> 
> Its Mole. The mair troll.


Is this an author or something? I'm out of the loop on this one.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 3, 2022)

CJ said:


> Is this an author or something? I'm out of the loop on this one.



She was a “researcher” that came to MESO. Right before the bannings. 

Her articles are horrible. That’s what you get for majoring in anthropology.


----------



## bruizy (Sep 3, 2022)

1bigun11 said:


> New members should be hazed a bit, and if they react like little bitches they should be treated as such. New members should treat this place as if they were outsiders, trying to join a close knit clan that exists for mutual protection. Not as some parade of misfits where they entitled to be protected, comforted and loved.


TripleB shoved me off a cliff and killed me, was that part of the hazing?


----------



## 1bigun11 (Sep 3, 2022)

bruizy said:


> TripleB shoved me off a cliff and killed me, was that part of the hazing?


The fact that you’re here whining about it proves that he didn’t kill you hard enough.


----------



## Yano (Sep 3, 2022)

Mair Underwood said:


> Questioning where we are heading as a community is valuable, as it allows us to target information toward those in need.


who the fuck is we ? you got a turd in your pocket ? ,, aint you just millards skank ? go the fuck home


----------



## CJ (Sep 3, 2022)

shackleford said:


> View attachment 27450


Did he piss his pants in this pic? 🧐


----------



## TODAY (Sep 3, 2022)

Yano said:


> who the fuck is we ? you got a turd in your pocket ? ,, aint you just millards skank ? go the fuck home


Hold on

I thought Mair was the turd in Millard's pocket


It's just turds all the way down


----------



## bruizy (Sep 3, 2022)

1bigun11 said:


> The fact that you’re here whining about it proves that he didn’t kill you hard enough.


Maybe he should go harder next time…


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 3, 2022)

Yano said:


> who the fuck is we ? you got a turd in your pocket ? ,, aint you just millards skank ? go the fuck home



Meso's Twitter acknowledged the site being down and stated they were working to bring it back up.  I feel relieved.  I never thought that homeless encampments could serve a useful purpose.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 4, 2022)

bruizy said:


> TripleB shoved me off a cliff and killed me, was that part of the hazing?



That was only because you were depressed.


----------



## bruizy (Sep 4, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> That was only because you were depressed.


We couldn’t cuddle and indulge in Mair’s educational stories on a projector? Death was a bit much


----------



## Yano (Sep 4, 2022)

bruizy said:


> TripleB shoved me off a cliff and killed me, was that part of the hazing?


Sounds like Tri-State area rules ,, New York New Jersey or Connecticut you only get  so many chances to yell .. i'm gonna jump !! i'm gonna jump !!  ... ya got like a minute and  forty five seconds to pull that shit , after that , some ones just gonna shoot ya down for being a pussy.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 4, 2022)

bruizy said:


> We couldn’t cuddle and indulge in Mair’s educational stories on a projector? Death was a bit much



Have you seen her “educational stories”. Read one and see if that’s any better than a quick shove off of a cliff to your death.


----------



## bruizy (Sep 4, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Have you seen her “educational stories”. Read one and see if that’s any better than a quick shove off of a cliff to your death.


I have, and that is payback for ruining the dress I wore when you invited me out to the mountains with you


----------



## GreenAmine (Sep 4, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Your mere existence is an insult to real academics the world over.


I fucking despise humanities. When I think about all the wasted funds that are sunk into that useless horseshit while my grad school labmates and I toiled away endlessly writing grant proposals (in addition to our normal 12-hour workdays in lab, 6 days per week) just to be turned down for the vast majority of them, I want to punch a doe-eyed kitten repeatedly.

The amount of work involved simply to get one fucking paper published in the chemistry field would get dozens published in the faux sciences. Now I'm so pissed off I can't even see straight.

Humanities should not be funded in academia. It steals funding and other resources from real science; ya know, the science that will actually accomplish something meaningful, like curing diseases or solving global crises. NOT what equates to a book report about a questionnaire circulated to a biased audience, with obvious gaping statistical flaws.

I avoided reading @Mair Underwood's posts on Meso because it dredged up decade-old dormant frustrations from school. Now even this place is no longer a sanctuary from it. Fuck.

Diatribe over. I couldn't find any kittens, anyway.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Sep 4, 2022)

GreenAmine said:


> I fucking despise humanities. When I think about all the wasted funds that are sunk into that useless horseshit while my grad school labmates and I toiled away endlessly writing grant proposals (in addition to our normal 12-hour workdays in lab, 6 days per week) just to be turned down for the vast majority of them, I want to punch a doe-eyed kitten repeatedly.
> 
> The amount of work involved simply to get one fucking paper published in the chemistry field would get dozens published in the faux sciences. Now I'm so pissed off I can't even see straight.
> 
> ...


You are absolutely right. Those overfunded assholes have nothing better to do than invent new genders, and then pass it off as science and force it on third graders. 

Sending you a box of slightly punched kittens. Pm me your address, lol


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 4, 2022)

GreenAmine said:


> I fucking despise humanities. When I think about all the wasted funds that are sunk into that useless horseshit while my grad school labmates and I toiled away endlessly writing grant proposals (in addition to our normal 12-hour workdays in lab, 6 days per week) just to be turned down for the vast majority of them, I want to punch a doe-eyed kitten repeatedly.
> 
> The amount of work involved simply to get one fucking paper published in the chemistry field would get dozens published in the faux sciences. Now I'm so pissed off I can't even see straight.
> 
> ...



She won’t be here much longer. She was protected by Millard at MESO. Without that protection no one’s gonna cooperate here. Who wants to answer a bunch of bullshit body dysmorphia questions anyway? I don’t have body dysmorphia. I just like working hard and lifting heavy shit. Simple. But there’s no article to write about something as stupid and mundane.


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 4, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I dunno
> The language is very similar
> She just reaks of liberalist nonsense


You do make a good point.


----------



## shackleford (Sep 4, 2022)

CJ said:


> Is this an author or something? I'm out of the loop on this one.


I somehow missed this. Yes an author. You can find her articles by googling her name. I eagerly await your review.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 4, 2022)

Eat shit and die you stupid cunt


----------



## Bustybro (Sep 4, 2022)

1bigun11 said:


> You are absolutely right. Those overfunded assholes have nothing better to do than invent new genders, and then pass it off as science and force it on third graders.
> 
> Sending you a box of slightly punched kittens. Pm me your address, lol


Honestly I’ve never seen something I agree with more. I am all for LGBTQ rights but holy fuck they just keep inventing more and more sexualities that do not make sense. Maybe I see it more in social media more than you guys because of my age and generation but holy fuck there’s way too many fucking imaginary shits. Also yes in Canada they’re so persistent about putting into the classrooms starting from grade 1. Like how ridiculous is that? They’re little kids they barely know how to play sports and read and you expect them to learn about different genders


----------



## bruizy (Sep 4, 2022)

Bustybro said:


> Honestly I’ve never seen something I agree with more. I am all for LGBTQ rights but holy fuck they just keep inventing more and more sexualities that do not make sense. Maybe I see it more in social media more than you guys because of my age and generation but holy fuck there’s way too many fucking imaginary shits. Also yes in Canada they’re so persistent about putting into the classrooms starting from grade 1. Like how ridiculous is that? They’re little kids they barely know how to play sports and read and you expect them to learn about different genders


You ever meet someone new and they say they go by “x/y/z/123” pronouns? Nothing infuriates me more


----------



## Bustybro (Sep 4, 2022)

bruizy said:


> You ever meet someone new and they say they go by “x/y/z/123” pronouns? Nothing infuriates me more


Brother I am an 18 year old those fuckers go around my school screaming their pronouns it’s ridiculous. I am also a contributing member of my school and help around with incoming gr 9 and just do stupid shit for volunteer hours and these fuckers make me state my pronouns to every classroom I go to. Like man what the fuck do I look like to you a femboy, tranny, zhe like what


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 4, 2022)

Bustybro said:


> Honestly I’ve never seen something I agree with more. I am all for LGBTQ rights but holy fuck they just keep inventing more and more sexualities that do not make sense. Maybe I see it more in social media more than you guys because of my age and generation but holy fuck there’s way too many fucking imaginary shits. Also yes in Canada they’re so persistent about putting into the classrooms starting from grade 1. Like how ridiculous is that? They’re little kids they barely know how to play sports and read and you expect them to learn about different genders


Definitely not for the T rights.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Sep 4, 2022)

The only thing my first grade grandson needs to learn about genders is that girls have cooties. Let kids be kids.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 4, 2022)

I pulled my boy out of public schools over all this fucking trash.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 4, 2022)

1bigun11 said:


> The only thing my first grade grandson needs to learn about genders is that girls have cooties. Let kids be kids.


No way. I distinctly remember that it was BOYS that have cooties.


----------



## shackleford (Sep 4, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> No way. I distinctly remember that it was BOYS that have cooties.


fake news.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 4, 2022)

Mair Underwood said:


> Good morning.  I am curious as to members thoughts on unmoderated forums Vs Moderation.
> 
> It seems a lot of new members have been made to feel unwelcome.  Thank you to the moderators for supporting my work and goals to disseminate information, as well as attempt to recover the accessibility we had on other boards.
> 
> ...



Jol, here. Internet personality of note, influencer, and all around "big deal." 

More importantly, I was elected Premier of the Ministry Of Truth back in May on this forum. So I believe I can answer some of your questions. 

Regarding "protection for members and controversial figures"....logical discourse, common sense, or academic rigor is all the protection one usually needs---being as how good ideas stand alone and the truth is a shining beacon in a sea of lies. 

But not here....I've turned this place into a circus where "party members" get prioritized and those merely armed with the truth are neutralized. 

Please submit an official definition of "harm reduction" so that I may make a 100% change and then approve it for dissemination amongst the proletariat. 

If you have any other questions, please feel free to PM me. But...uh...wear something sexy. 😉


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 4, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Jol, here. Internet personality of note, influencer, and all around "big deal."
> 
> More importantly, I was elected Premier of the Ministry Of Truth back in May on this forum. So I believe I can answer some of your questions.
> 
> ...


O'Brien, Is that you?


----------

